# growing 2 corn types together



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

I have reid's yellow dent corn (110 days) and Golden Bantum (78 days).

how would I plant these to make sure they don't throw pollen at the same time? I need to save a small amount of seed from each of these this year.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

squshnut said:


> I have reid's yellow dent corn (110 days) and Golden Bantum (78 days).
> 
> how would I plant these to make sure they don't throw pollen at the same time? I need to save a small amount of seed from each of these this year.


With that spread in maturity simply planting them on the same day will ensure that they mature at different times.

That is if the maturity dates are measuring the same thing.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

For even better spread, you can plant the golden bantum 2-4 weeks ahead of the yellow dent. Also plant them on opposite sides of the garden. It is not far enough to eliminate cross contamination but the only cross would be the bantum pollinating the dent.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Remember, too, that corn suffers from inbreeding depression more than other plants. It's suggested to plant at least 200 of each variety to keep the seed diverse and vigorous.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

The seed savers exchange documents a way to keep corn varieties pure that is not too hard. You need paper bags and string. As the corn develops tassels, tid a paper bag over the tassel (to catch the pollen as it matures). At the same time, slip another paper bag over the ear so the silks are covered (to keep strange pollen from pollinating the corn). At the proper pollination time (the tassels will start shedding pollen, watch those you did not bag in the same patch) detatch the tassel, still inside the bag, from the covered stalk. hold the stem and shake the bag with the tassel inside to catch the pollen. Go to the ear(s) you covered. remove the bags, shake the pollen evenly on the silk, trying to get some on all of the silks. Then re-bag the ear. You don't need to tie them on, just slip them over the tassels. Now you have a self-pollinated ear with a specific pollinizing plant (not the same plant as the ear was on though). Leave the ear covered and it should mature. Be sure the paper bag is not too tight, you don't want the ear to get too moist and rot - 
Anyway, that is how the seed savers keep their strain pure. otherwise you need to separate it either by maturity times (yours should be fine) or distance (the pollen is wind borne and goes a looooong way.


----------

